# 2004 Toyota 4Runner Maintenance



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,
For the last 4-1/2 years, I was getting maintenance performed based on mileage and ignoring years of operation. I believe this is a mistake. I need some recommendations that are more realistic to my driving habits. Here are my driving habits:
1. Mostly urban, 85% stop and go and 15% highway.
2. Smooth acceration from stop.
3. Urban speeds 35 to 45mph, highway 55 to 65mph.
4. I have 20,000 miles on my vehicle, I bought it almost new as it was the dealers personal car and it had 4500 miles on it. So I am putting an average of 3444 miles per year on it.

Lately I noticed a change in gas mileage and I think its time for a tuneup. The only things replaced over the years was the motor oil, once a year and the engine air filter at 10,000 miles and recently, the cabin air filter and it could not have gotten any darker with dirt. Needless to say, I was surprise art how much.
Also I like to know if the fuel injector cleaning is part of the tuneup and is it recommended I get those cleaned also.
The oil in the engine still looks clean as does the transmission fluid.
The engine coolant still tests good for protection against freezing but I believe its rust inhibiting properties are being stretched. 
The airconditioning system still performs well but I suspect it may need some maintenance.

The vehicle up to now has served me well and it might be time to spend some money to keep it that way.
What do you recommend? The vehicle is a 4wd, rarely use it and is a 6 cylinder engine.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

For maintence purposes I'd treat this as a 5 year old vehicle, disregard the mileage and use Toyota's recommendations.

I'd definitely change the coolant and transmission fluid and filter and also have a fuel injection cleaning done. I would have the tech inspect the basic tune-up parts and advise. You shouldn't need any, but you never know.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I will get the coolant and transmission oil replaced. I forgot to mention that most of the mileage are short drives of 3 to 5 miles. I think I will go for the tune up also and will either ask about cleaning the fuel injectors or insist on it. I have one of two of toyota's repair manuals and will check to see if there is information about cleaning recommendations. There is nothing mentioned in the maintenance manual about this. Thanks.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The biggest problem is the short distance you drive to work. I'd do the injector cleaning, before the tune-up, to remove the excess carbon deposits from the combustion chambers. 

I'd also check on the differential service intervals. With 4WD, repairs can be expensive for the cost of a fluid change.

Where ever you take this make sure all replaced fluids meet or exceed Toyota's specifications.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Will follow your advice on the fuel injector cleaning, then the tune up. Will also check out the differential maintenance. I know one thing and that the 4Runner does not have that new car feel when I accelerate. So a cleaning and tuneup must be due. All the maintenance is performed by Toyota mechanics.


----------

